# beginner breeds



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am still trying to find out what breed of pigeon i should get. I was thinking about some white homers, but im not sure. What breeds are good looking and are easy to take care of?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I would say get some kind of owls. If you get the right kind they can be very hardy, breed well, and are very fun. But you can't really fly most of them. Old German Owls seem to be getting popular. What ever it is that you want...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I defently want a bird that can fly back to the loft. Is there a web site where it has pics of a bunch of different breeds of pigeons?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> I defently want a bird that can fly back to the loft. Is there a web site where it has pics of a bunch of different breeds of pigeons?


If you want a bird that can leave and come back or that you can take away and it come back, then you want homers. If you want a bird that can be released IN YOUR YARD to fly around and come back on it's own, then you want Rollers or High Flyers of some kind. Other than those, you're looking at show birds which are meant to sit in the loft and look pretty for you.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I don't know if you can see the pictures in this group without joining. But if you do join, ask them; they have all kinds of pigeons. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rarevarietypigeonsociety/


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If you want a bird that can leave and come back or that you can take away and it come back, then you want homers. If you want a bird that can be released IN YOUR YARD to fly around and come back on it's own, then you want Rollers or High Flyers of some kind. Other than those, you're looking at show birds which are meant to sit in the loft and look pretty for you.


i agree and whites are popular homers are addictive and with little exception they all seem pretty easy to care for so far. just make sure you dont get them, bring them home and try to immediately fly them.. i did not pretty big losses and i got to go back out to the guys house for two of the birds!! lol


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

This site has a brill photo album of the different breeds, if you go to the main page, not the forum, click on gallery in the top right hand corner and studio images theres a brilliant list of breeds and their photos. 

http://www.azpigeons.org/birds.htm

This site is quite good as well.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

all pigeons are basically the same but they do have some requirements ie like the type of perches based on them been feather footed or not.

another major thing is how much can you spend on a pair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I personally think homers are a great first timer pigeons as they are hardy an easy to care for and train but if you want something with a little flair maybe flying flights with the crest , they are easy to home and fly but they arent really for road trips just mostly better at loft flying an they catch on pretty quick if you dont have hawks around


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

I had some pure white indian fantails that had free reign of the yard. They would always go back into the dovecote at dusk and were waiting for me to open the door first thing in the morning. Beautiful lawn ornaments they make. They did not fly much, but spent a great deal of time walking around the area. They bred well and often and were very easy to keep.

Good luck,


Mike (Evan)


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I might get some american show racers


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Rollers are a good choice*

Rollers make a good first breed, lots of colors to choose from, they are relatively small so don't take up much space and easy to fly - if you intend to let them out, easy to breed, etc.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not that I have a bias or anything  I agree rollers are a good choice. If you want to learn a little more about them and a few other performing breeds just click on my name below.

yits


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Are white homers good for the begginer? Like just plain white homers used for wedding releases.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

maine123 said:


> Are white homers good for the begginer? Like just plain white homers used for wedding releases.


Hi Maine, They worked great for me, and I still have them. Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there a certain breed that you have or are they just white homers? I know that there is different breeds of pure whites. What are the best?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

maine123 said:


> Is there a certain breed that you have or are they just white homers? I know that there is different breeds of pure whites. What are the best?


Hi there! I have white homers. They are cool. Easy to take care of, etc. they are all pure white, and so are their offspring. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks snowbird


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

maine123 said:


> I am still trying to find out what breed of pigeon i should get. I was thinking about some white homers, but im not sure. What breeds are good looking and are easy to take care of?


Get some Performing Pigeon for your own enjoyment and as soon you are ready to learn more join a club and enter world cup and flys and etc...


----------

